# Game 11: Boston Celtics (4-6) at Atlanta Hawks (0-9)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

11/23* ; 7:00 PM EST ; *FSNE

 The Hawks are among the worst teams in the league, currently losing nine straight games since the start of the season. They last played the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets losing by three; 92 to 95 *(*boxscore*)*. The Hakws were led by Salim Stoudamire's 30 points off 11-15 shooting (4-7 from the perimeter) *off the bench*. Joe Johnson also played a large role, scoring 21 points off 9-16 shooting to go along with two rebounds and two assists. Off the bench, Josh Smith scored 11 (4-11) with four rebounds, three assists, four steals, and three blocks.

Boston last played the Cleveland Cavaliers in a blowout, losing by twenty-two, 115-93* (*boxscore*)* as they had no answer for LeBron James and his high level of excellence. The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 24 points off 10-24 shooting to go along with his *fifteen* rebounds and two steals; and Ricky Davis' 27 points off 11-23 shooting with five boards and five assists. Mark Blount (21 points off 7-12 shooting with six rebounds and two blooks) helped. The Celtics did not play good defense and allowed the Cavaliers to score many points in spurts that created such a wide gap in the score.

Tonight, we will be playing one of the worst teams in the league composed of the decent players, though, who provide the Hawks with a nice foundation to build on. Joe Johnson is a versatile wing player who can play three positions very well (he can defend, shoot, pass, rebound, etc.). He actually was drafted by the Celtics. Josh Smith is an exciting small forward who provides athleticism, scoring, rebounding, and blocks. Marvin Williams was a key part of UNC's National College Basketball Championship and he can play both forward positions. Al Harrington is also a versatile forward who plays tough defense and can rebound and score. They also have a decent center in Zaza Pachulia. The Hawks are coming off four days of rest while the Celtics are playing a back-to-back. I believe the Celtics will win in a relatively close game. I think Blount will have to play well against a weak defensive center like Pachulia.

The probable starters for each team:



 


 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 Game Preview | *Live Stats* | Play by Play | *Box Score* | Game Recap​ </center>​  

*Please visit the* Atlanta Hawks Forum*.**.*.. *!*


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet we loose.

101-90

I don't think West will be starting.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I bet we loose.
> 
> 101-90
> 
> I don't think West will be starting.


Got to love the confidence. We're 4-6. We've been beaten by some of the better teams in the league, and you're going to come out and say we're not only going to lose, but we're pretty much going to get embarrassed by a winless Hawks team? :whatever:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Joe Johnson...sigh...what could have been...


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Don't ever underestimate the power of the Hawks.

But still i'm predicting Boston will win 100-94 :cheers:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm with Canteri. We win
110-89


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West is *"doubtful" for this game* so Dan Dickau is the probable starter.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Orien Greene is starting. 

Yuck.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene will be starting as Do 'likes' Dan Dickau with the second unit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Yuck.


How so? I think Greene provides great defense with his lateral quickness and height and he is also good at creating on the fast-break. His shot is horrid, but I think he's a very good point guard for a second-rounder.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> How so? I think Greene provides great defense with his lateral quickness and height and he is also good at creating on the fast-break. His shot is horrid, but I think he's a very good point guard for a second-rounder.


He's still got that whole 'deer in the headlights' look on the floor.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Prime example right there. He's got 3-4 inches on Lue 1 on 1 on the break. He should have taken it to the basket himself.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Josh Smith is going to give Paul Pierce a lot of troubles tonight with his superb athleticism, defensive ability, and shot-blocking skills.

Orien Greene with a strange play and almost loses the ball, but hustles and gets it back.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Prime example right there. He's got 3-4 inches on Lue 1 on 1 on the break. He should have taken it to the basket himself.


I agree, but it looked like he was fouled.

Still a good play to hustle and save the ball from going out of bounds.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> I agree, but it looked like he was fouled.
> 
> Still a good play to hustle and save the ball from going out of bounds.


Yeah, even though it was a walk. :laugh:

Johnson on the bench already with 2 fouls. There goes a lot of their offense...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, Pierce with a tremendous look ahead on a 'fast-break' (though, the Celtics had four players to the Hawks' five). He recognized that Blount was ahead of the pack and made a _perfect_ lead pass to him for a monster dunk by Blount (showing some emotion).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Orien does look good running the transition offense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How about that Orien Greene pass, eh Lanteri?

The Celtics' offense is executing well and playing as if they are on a fast-break when the Hawks have all their players back. Greene, like Pierce, passes ahead to Blount who, after a nice spin move, lays it up.

Blount is looking good; running the flooor. Greene has two assists.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bad play by Pierce on a fast-break. Once again, he tried to do too much and lost care of the ball as he dribbled through the Hawks' transition defense and missed a hard layup.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The pace of this game is very good.

The Celtics are rotating poorly on defense.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeez. Harrington is getting the kind roll on everything he throws up there.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Dickau found his shot. 8 straight points...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ....

Where the heck was there an offensive foul?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

11:07 left in the second quarter with the Boston Celtics leadin the Atlanta Hawks by two, 31-29:

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>12</td><td>4-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*10-20*</td><td>*2-3*</td><td>*9-9*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*31*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (5)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>12</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Edwards, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*12-23*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*3-5*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*29*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*52.2%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (6)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Dickau found his shot. 8 straight points...


He is shooting very well. Two threes and a long two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Someone call this game right now, Perkins has a field goal. 1st of the season.

Mike:

Perkins with the block, he's so pumped right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This is embarrassing. Raef LaFrentz hits a three and we're still down one with 3:45 left in the second half. Our defensive rotations are laughable.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greene got a shot in too, and it wasn't a layup. Now all we need is Veal...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How do you think Joe Johnson feels now? Well besides being 70 million richer...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I like it when Perkins blocks fadaways from other Centers.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins is pretty good at setting high post screens for Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce to seperate themselves from their man and hit a mid-range jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Perkins is pretty good at setting high post screens for Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce to seperate themselves from their man and hit a mid-range jumper.


There's a reason why I yell at Doc and Lanteri to put him in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It should be noted that without Ricky Davis, we would be down 25 right now.

Paul Pierce and our defense looks awful tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics are down four to the Atlanta Hawks during halftime, 57-61.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>6-9</td><td>2-2</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>15</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>11</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*19-36*</td><td>*6-9*</td><td>*13-13*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*57*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*52.8%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>20</td><td>8-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>15</td><td>4-6</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Edwards, C</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*20-37*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*18-21*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*61*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*54.1%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Did Al look so bad that he only deserved six minutes? Is there something I'm not seeing?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> The Boston Celtics are down four to the Atlanta Hawks during halftime, 57-61.



Celtics are down by one actually, as Raef hit that last second 3.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm kind of starting to get pissed. Zaza is freaking killing us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

New Jerseys (not the state, the uniforms) are coming this Friday.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Hawks are toying with us, this is a disgrace. Good night.

BTW, did the C's ever try to make Johnson a PG? I don't remember that but Tommy keeps saying it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Good lord. The Celtics are living on the 3 ball right now...

Let's hope they don't cool off...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis is playing at a very high level right now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How do you play in the NBA and travel twice in the same half?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Justin been strokin that jumper lately, and playing some awesome defense on Harrington. I like what I see from Justin.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dickau just got a technical for saying "Come on" to the ref. :rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Salim Stoudamire is going to stay in the league for a very, very long time.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a great play by Orien Greene. He came out of nowhere to knock the ball out of Pachulia's hands.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Please someone tell me why Kendrick Perkins has not played in the 2nd half? Is 3 blocks not good enough for Doc? 

We're getting murdered in the post, MURDERED, yet Al and Blount have played most of the 3rd and 4th. Doc please retire, now.

Love aqua.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Doc please retire, now.


The 'Official' Fire Doc Rivers Thread


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce has been absolutely dominating this half. He's abusing Johnson and making him commit fouls.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is really living up to his nickname in the 2nd half. Abusing guys on O and on D.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau fouls out. The referee is a joke.

Pierce misses a three. Dumb decision.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

J Reed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz is an idiot. Why would you take a three early in your possession and with 1:30 in the game? There is plenty of time to tie the game (we're down three) and you take high percentage shots.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> LaFrentz is an idiot. Why would you take a three early in your possession and with 1:30 in the game? There is plenty of time to tie the game (we're down three) and you take high percentage shots.



He's the best shooter on the team and he's been feeling it all night.

Reed = best on D.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I hate Raef LaFrentz during this quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's over.

Hawks: 1-9
Celtics: 4-7

Good job, Doc.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Hey guys i just got back.
What happened out there?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I hate Raef LaFrentz during this quarter.


The guy is a idiot. Block your damn man out. What the hell is wrong with these players?

Congrats, our big man had 4 rebounds in 40 mintues tonight. This is ridiculous. The worst thing is, they let Zaza get 8 (eight) _offensive_ rebounds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CanteriWalker said:


> Hey guys i just got back.
> What happened out there?


Another well coached game on our part.

What a moron. This guy must go.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics hand the Hawks their first win; 120-117.




> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P PIERCE, F</td><td>37</td><td>11-22</td><td>2-5</td><td>9-9</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R LAFRENTZ, F</td><td>25</td><td>6-9</td><td>3-5</td><td>3-3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BLOUNT, C</td><td>25</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">O GREENE, G</td><td>25</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R DAVIS, G</td><td>46</td><td>7-15</td><td>2-4</td><td>9-9</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D DICKAU</td><td>23</td><td>5-8</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K PERKINS</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A JEFFERSON</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R GOMES</td><td>13</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B SCALABRINE</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J REED</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>40-73</td><td>11-19</td><td>26-29</td><td>5</td><td>20</td><td>25</td><td>22</td><td>8</td><td>6</td><td>17</td><td>32</td><td>*117*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*54.8%*</td><td>*57.9%*</td><td>*89.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 18 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(237, 23, 31) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J SMITH, F</td><td>25</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A HARRINGTON, F</td><td>46</td><td>11-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>12-14</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>34</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Z PACHULIA, C</td><td>41</td><td>6-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-7</td><td>8</td><td>5</td><td>13</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T LUE, G</td><td>18</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J JOHNSON, G</td><td>22</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J CHILDRESS</td><td>31</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S STOUDAMIRE</td><td>30</td><td>6-11</td><td>3-4</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M WILLIAMS</td><td>20</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J EDWARDS</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> ...


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Another well coached game on our part.
> 
> What a moron. This guy must go.


Agreed.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, cause it's Doc's fault that Raef and Mark can't rebound.

Let's play Perkins 30 minutes a game and all our troubles will be solved. Oh wait. He can't. Why? He can't score to save his life. He'd foul out faster than you can say, put Raef back in. 

Is Doc supposed to come out on the floor and rebound for the guys?

I don't think Doc is a good coach either but pinning every single loss on him is just ridiculous.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Perkins sucks


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Oh please...can someone fire him NOW?
I'm so sick and tired of watching the Celtics suffer all night with the same problems of not rebounding and playing defense. :curse: 
The Celtics should get a defensive-minded coach right about now...or no playoffs at all cost.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

:rofl:

We suck.

I didn't even watch the first half because I'm tired of the sucking.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce with 28 in the 2nd half?? Wow.

He could really, really do some damage on a contending team.

Somebody tell me how the hell we managed to lose to the Atlanta FREAKING Hawks?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

WE S-U-C-K

Simple as that, my friend.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Pierce with 28 in the 2nd half?? Wow.
> 
> He could really, really do some damage on a contending team.
> 
> Somebody tell me how the hell we managed to lose to the Atlanta FREAKING Hawks?


Two Words.
"DOC RIVERS"


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

doc rivers=joke.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

CanteriWalker said:


> Two Words.
> "DOC RIVERS"


He doesn't play the game, So it's not all his fault. He doesn't let people get to the bucket and score.


But I know what you saying.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, cause it's Doc's fault that Raef and Mark can't rebound.
> 
> Let's play Perkins 30 minutes a game and all our troubles will be solved. Oh wait. He can't. Why? He can't score to save his life. He'd foul out faster than you can say, put Raef back in.
> 
> ...


He doesn't rebound for these guys, and he's not responsible that they can't rebound. But it's his responsibility to put in the guys who can once you're getting dominated on the boards. 

Perkins doesn't need to score, the points Raef and Mark put up in the 2nd half are about the same as what Perkins did in the first: Two points.

He only had 1 foul tonight and the worst that could have happened is the Celtics actually develop a player they desperatly need and *gasp* win the game, against a team they *MUST* beat.

Please save me with the talk of "he's got no offense" because the last I checked we scored over 115 points. You don't need 115 points against a team that has NO WINS ON THE SEASON TO WIN. You need to stop them from getting those points. Zaza was responsible for about 15 points off of all those rebounds.

Al Harrington did anything he wanted tonight and embarrassed every single player out there save Justin Reed. When a guy has three blocks in eight minutes, you KEEP PLAYING HIM IF YOU WANT TO WIN.



Gerald Green said:


> Perkins sucks


I guess "Banks sucks" gets old after a while so you go and attack the best post defender we have. What is it that you have against defenders? Please enlighten me how Perkins sucks now.

Is it the blocks that you hate? Or the blocking out that he does? Maybe the hustle he shows on every offensive posession to get the rebound? It could also be all the screens that he makes for Pierce and Ricky allowing them to get good shots off.

Ah yes, he can't score, which means he's horrible...I guess he's up with Ben Wallace now as one of the worst people in the league who will never acomplish anything except defensive player of the year awards and a championshop. I'd hate to have a guy EVEN CLOSE to Ben Wallace on our team. What are the Celtics thinking?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> He doesn't play the game, So it's not all his fault. He doesn't let people get to the bucket and score.
> 
> 
> But I know what you saying.



You're right, he doesn't play, and more importantly he doesn't coach this team. He's just a space eater who gets paid five million per year just standing there, and at times argues with the refs. 

Heck if I got that money, I'd at least make it look like I'm coaching and had a couple of brain cells in my head.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, cause it's Doc's fault that Raef and Mark can't rebound.
> 
> Let's play Perkins 30 minutes a game and all our troubles will be solved. Oh wait. He can't. Why? He can't score to save his life. He'd foul out faster than you can say, put Raef back in.
> 
> ...


His defensive philosophy is the reason we lost. We does a poor job of teaching his big men when to rotate and play help defense. Jefferson was too slow to keep up with Harrington and LaFrentz did not help. Perkins would've done well in tonight's game.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

There's no way the C's should have lost this game, but I did see some positive things. Pierce and Davis were simply awesome. I've been one of Pierce's biggest detractors in the past but I don't think anyone could ask more of either of those guys than what they did tonight. Hell I was surprised they weren't wearing capes! Perkins looked good when he had the chance. Reed played great D and showed a nice jump shot. Dickau did a nice job of running the offense, shot the lights out, made some nice hustle plays, and didn't embarrass himself on D. Greene mad some rookie mistakes, but I think he was damn impressive for a second round pick at the toughest position to play. He reminds me of DJ to some extent, teams would double off of him figuring that they would take their chances with him hitting a jumper rather than letting him set up one of the Big Three for an easy basket. Eventually he developed a nice mid-range jumper and forced teams to play him straight up. If Greene can do the same he's got a nice future. 

Some negative notes...The only rebounders in the starting line-up were the small guys. Blount has the worst hands since the development of opposible thumbs. He couldn't catch a cold if he was butt naked in the middle of Siberia. I lost count of how many potential rebounds he has lost in the last few games when the ball simply bounced off his hands. He's actually hustling this year which I appreciate but it's painful to watch him play like he's wearing boxing gloves. Jefferson is still a little slow to recover on D and tends to reach rather than moving his feet. Note to C's management...please let Chief or Russell work with this guy a little!!! With his talent and potential just think what these guys could do with him if they could work with him for a while. Anyway, the C's defense in general was pretty weak. Sure the Hawks have some nice scorers but they were getting way too many uncontested shots. And last but not least, the C's were badly outcoached...again. :curse: 

Much like the previous game, the players never quit and seemed to be getting on the same page offensively so that's a definite positive. Last year games such as this one or two players would freeze out the rest of the team and try to win it by themselves. The fact that guys like Pierce and Davis can put up the scoring numbers they have been doing while also getting nice assist and rebounding numbers and shooting a high percentage shows that they are playing within the team concept. I especially liked when Davis hit Pierce under the basket, Pierce missed the shot, got the rebound and scored, then apologized to Davis for blowing the first shot. That showed that while he still got the points, he realized that Davis made a nice pass and wanted him to get credit for the assist. A major sign of maturity in my book!

A loss is a loss and there are no good losses, but I really don't feel too bad about this game. I think the positives outweight the negatives and as long as the players continue to play as they have the last two games eventually the wins will come.


----------



## AntoineWalkerFan (Apr 9, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Somebody tell me how the hell we managed to lose to the Atlanta FREAKING Hawks?


Because the Celtics players took your attitude on to the court. They thought this win
would be their win just because they showed up. 

The Celtics were swept by the Hawks in the 2003/2004 season. Then they split the 2004/2005
games with each team winning on its own court. They also didn't remember that Al Harrington is actually a pretty good player when he is on. I guess the memory of them being swept in the 2003/04 playoffs partially at the hand of Al Harrington didn't make a dent in their memory.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I guess the memory of them being swept in the 2003/04 playoffs partially at the hand of Al Harrington didn't make a dent in their memory.


Another way to say it is that they were swept by a 60+ win Indiana Pacer team and tonight they faced a woeful 0-9 Atlanta Hawks. But hey, whatever comparision floats your boat.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Because the Celtics players took your attitude on to the court. They thought this win
> would be their win just because they showed up.
> 
> The Celtics were swept by the Hawks in the 2003/2004 season. Then they split the 2004/2005
> games with each team winning on its own court. They also didn't remember that Al Harrington is actually a pretty good player when he is on. I guess the memory of them being swept in the 2003/04 playoffs partially at the hand of Al Harrington didn't make a dent in their memory.


Another thing that I've noticed is that the C's have developed a bad habit of playing to the level of the competition. They can hang tough with better teams like Detroit, Cleveland, etc. yet when they play teams like Atlanta, Seattle, Charlotte, etc. the don't seem to maintain the same level of intensity and it ends up costing them. This has been the habit for the last couple of years. A key component to winning is the mental game. If you allow a team to think they have a chance then you will have a fight on your hands. If you are supposed to be the better team you have to come out playing as if you are far superior to your opponent and take the fight out of them. I think that our youth is part of the reason the C's play to the level of the competition and I think this problem will go away as more players get experience. Like I said before the season, this team will win some games they shouldn't win and lose some they shouldn't lose. It's all part of the growing process for a young team. It's up to the coaching staff to make sure that the losses are used to teach and motivate the team and not let the guys get down on themselves.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Because the Celtics players took your attitude on to the court. They thought this win
> would be their win just because they showed up.
> 
> The Celtics were swept by the Hawks in the 2003/2004 season. Then they split the 2004/2005
> games with each team winning on its own court. They also didn't remember that Al Harrington is actually a pretty good player when he is on. I guess the memory of them being swept in the 2003/04 playoffs partially at the hand of Al Harrington didn't make a dent in their memory.


Well I guess it would be difficult to remember seeing as the only two players that are on our roster that were on that team are Paul and Mark.


----------

